# Gravel tires



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

Thinking about touring some of the gravel roads up here in AK. I'm wondering what a good tire is to prevent flats and give decent handling on my Surly LHT. I'd be running fenders so no more that 40/42c wide. I currently have a set of Nokian Hakka W240s (700x40) on and that's about the limit that can fit.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cx tires? I have Ritcheys on one bike, and WTB Cross Wolfs (wolves?) on another... nether are anywhere near 40/42, not sure why you would need tires that wide

for flat prevention you can't beat regular tubes with Mr. Tuffys or other liners, although if the area is thorny there's no guarantee (other than you will get flats)


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I like a 32c trekking type tire for gravel use but I've been doing some limited gravel road riding on 25c road tires lately. the reigning champ of the trans iowa race (all gravel, 300+ miles) runs what appear to be either 28c or 32c schwalbe marathons.

edited to add pic.<img src="https://bikeportland.org/wp-content/irasIowaBike.jpg">


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

I currently have Schwalbe Marathon Plus 700 x 28 (and haven't had a flat yet) but I don't think they would be that great on gravel...I'll try to find some and try it out--but it's all currently covered with snow.

I want something wider so it would be more comfy after riding a full day on gravel. I prefer comfort and flat protection versus an easier rolling tire.


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

I just saw Schwalbe has a Marathon XR in a 700x40...any experience with them?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Specialized makes a tire called the Armadillo Nimbus. It has an inverted tread that works well on gravel but still rolls nice on pavement. I used the 28mm version on my commute in Hawaii and only flatted once from a sheet metal screw. Never a sidewall issue.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

It depends on the nature of the gravel. If it's something really loose, I'd use the Schwalbe Marathon Cross. If it's really tight, packed and firm, I'd use something like a Panaracer T-Serv, or similarly treaded tire. Something between those two? I don't know, ideally something that looks like the Ritchey SpeedMax, only bigger.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Michelin transworld sprint wouldn't be bad. I use these for mixed road and off road rides on my cross bike. Very smooth down the middle for low rolling resistance and smooth road feel, but raised corner knobs for grip off road. Not unlike Ritchey speedmax, but i think they wear better. Cornering on pavement is sketchy though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2004)

Schwalbe Marathon Cross work well, as do the Continental Travel Contacts. Both have good puncture resistance as well.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I've put a lot of flat-free miles on gravel with 700x32 Panaracer Pasela TG + Mr. Tuffys, but traction wasn't great. They spin out on climbs and lock too easily while trying to control speed on downhills. Steep downhills with switchbacks are downright scary.  

I would definitely recommend something with knobs like a cyclocross tire, esp. if you anticipate any hills.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

daveIT said:


> Thinking about touring some of the gravel roads up here in AK. I'm wondering what a good tire is to prevent flats and give decent handling on my Surly LHT. I'd be running fenders so no more that 40/42c wide. I currently have a set of Nokian Hakka W240s (700x40) on and that's about the limit that can fit.



Continental Travel Contact has been really good to me. 700x37


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Depends on the gravel really. For around these parts, the Panaracer Urban Max in a 28c works really, really well. If you're dealing with looser, larger 'grains', something with some form of tread may be nice. Those Conti Travel contacts look about perfect. Nice thick rubber center for smooth, fast rolling, and side knobs for cornering. 

What ever you get, DON'T run with Tuffy liners. They'll actually encourage a pinch if your pressure gets low by sliding around. I would strongly suggest running a tire with some sort of casing protection like the Panaracer has. Going to a 40c might be a bit much, but I don't know the conditions on the roads you'll be riding. My bet is that something in the 28c to 32c(ok, 35c) range would work best. That gives you clearance for fenders, plus clearance UNDER the fenders for mud or what ever.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Ritchey Speedmax DELTA 700c x 35*

I have been using these on my commuters with no complaint over rough pavement and gravel roads. Delta's, not the cross.

singlecross


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

It would be on the Denali Highyway (about 25 mi paved/110 miles gravel) and I haven't found any specific info. I know they recommend cars go 30mph and carry 2 spare tires so I'm thinking it's a little rough. I'll try to call/e-mail BLM to get more info.

Thanks for all the recommendations so far!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

daveIT said:


> It would be on the Denali Highyway (about 25 mi paved/110 miles gravel)


I've never driven that but the stories I've heard 2nd hand are that the gravel is extremely deep in sections. Some friends have traveled it by motorcycle and found the gravel depth to be problematic for them. I can see this being an even bigger problem on a bicycle. Definitely get the widest, knobbiest tires you can fit.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

DaveIT - post up on the crazyguyonabike.com forums, several of those folks have pedaled the Denali.

But, lots of good suggestions above. I run Bontrager somethings (tough slick) in 32 for Texas gravel, but if it gets to be deep gravel I'd recommend more width and some tread. If you're carrying any kind of load, definitely go as large as you can.


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's a link to a picture off crazyguyonabike.com:

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?o=3Tzut&pic_id=219854&v=6J&size=large

What do you think?

From reading a couple differnet blogs it looks like people like the Marathon XR and Conti TravelContact/TopContact.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

daveIT said:


> Here's a link to a picture off crazyguyonabike.com:
> 
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/pic/?o=3Tzut&pic_id=219854&v=6J&size=large
> 
> What do you think?




doesn't really look all that bad in the middle of the road, but if you get onto the "shoulder" you might need a pugsley!


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> doesn't really look all that bad in the middle of the road, but if you get onto the "shoulder" you might need a pugsley!


Hmm, I'll disagree. It _looks_ like there's a layer of real loose stuff on top of that road, sandy in the middle, gravelly on the side. Just what it looks like.

I'll emend my recommendation: Schwalbe Marathon Cross. (Of the tires I know. Others might have better suggestions, and that's OK)


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah, some of those rocks look kinda big. It's hard to currently get a road report, because it's under snow...closed for the season with no maintenance. I read that several companies won't let their rental cars on the Denali Hwy because they come back with windshields blown out and big dents.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

daveIT said:


> I just saw Schwalbe has a Marathon XR in a 700x40...any experience with them?


No experience with the 700X40 but I run the Marathon 700x35, often on gravel. Like them a lot.


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

bigbill said:


> Specialized makes a tire called the Armadillo Nimbus. It has an inverted tread that works well on gravel but still rolls nice on pavement. I used the 28mm version on my commute in Hawaii and only flatted once from a sheet metal screw. Never a sidewall issue.


I run these on my commuter bike. Over 2,000 miles now and never needed the "F" word. My commute includes about 1/2 mile all gravel section and several debris covered shoulder sections which really give the tires a workout.


----------

